# Third baby is a boy, feeling confused



## kerrymom

I have two girls and my third was unplanned. I had not given up on the idea of another baby, so after the initial shock I began to get really excited. We just found out our baby is a boy, and I am feeling confused. I just have a hard time imagining being a mom to a boy, and how he will fit in with our family. I actually love boys- I have two brothers and I have been a teacher for many years, and I find that my favorites are always boys.
I never had a sister, so I am loving the sister bond my girls have. I think part of my feelings are coming from the unknown, and my current state of exhaustion. I'd just like to hear from other moms who feel the same, or were in my shoes. I don't know who this little person is, and I know that once I meet him it will all fall into place.


----------



## Misscalais

Congratulations on your son :) my brother has 4 sisters hehe. Hes the 2nd youngest, he fits in well with our family and i just love having a brother! It definitely is a different bond to a sister bond and its so special to have. I have 3 boys and pregnant with an un planned baby who is our girl. She will never have a sister so i do hope she has a good bond with her brothers like i do. I know my boys are super excited to be having a sister and they keep asking when baby sister is going to be born etc.
Im sure everything will be just fine :)


----------



## kerrymom

Thank you Misscalais, that's very sweet. I love my brothers too, very much. They are older and were very much an influence on me. I longed for a sister and am so lucky to have two girls. I am really happy for my husband, as this pregnancy was unplanned and although he said he would be happy with another girl, I think the fact it's a boy makes it feel like it was "meant to be" instead of an "accident".

The only grandchildren on both sides of our family are my two girls. So now everyone gets a grandson, and nephew as well. Our kids will likely be the only grandchildren, so it just seems to have worked out nicely.


----------



## george83

I'm not in the same situation as yourself (I've have 3 boys and have given up hope of having my longed for baby girl) but just wanted to say how wonderful boys are. This part of b&b is full of stories saying how amazing their boys are and it's all true. Mine are so affectionate full of kisses and cuddles, they always pick me flowers and even though I have no idea what I'm doing we can sit and play dinosaurs or avengers for hours. I'm sure you'll adore your son - Congratulations!!


----------



## mrs_park

When I was pregnant with my first son, EVERYONE (myself included) just thought he would be a girl. The thought of having a boy barely even crossed my mind. I am such a girly girl, I had no idea what I would do with a boy! I was so shocked and disappointed at first but now, I could not imagine not having boys. They are amazing! 

Everyone puts so much value on the mother/daughter relationship and I know thats amazing but people really undervalue the mother/son relationship. But..... Boys LOVE their mums. My boys are so protective and affectionate and generous with me. I get given love notes and hand picked flowers DAILY, I have nowhere to put them al LOLl! I have little coffee/milkshake dates with them every Friday after my eldest finishes school, they love it. They like to choose my nail polish colour. They want me to do my hair like Elsa so I look like a princess. Of course there is a lot of rough playing and toilet humor but I love being a boy mum. You will too. I am convinced it is more to do with personality and the way kids are raised than what their gender may be...


----------

